# mice sick help!



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

well i went to hold both my mice tonight and there acting really slow and there tails are getting skinny they were find now all of sudden there sleeping all the time and basically stuck together. I dont know what to do if theres anything to do any advice would be greatful. i also noticed shinny things on there fur i dont know if that has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like lice to me.

You need to get either topical ivermectin or revolution for them, and treat them RIGHT away.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If they're that bad off from the lice, you're going to have to do a lot to get them back. They do need to be treated for lice, and also offered more substantive food, perhaps kept out of chills or drafts if they aren't already, and see if there's anything else contributing to their ill health.


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

i found a vet willing to take a look at them im taking them tomorow i hope everything goes well.


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

well i had to put the two mice down they were far to gone im really sad about it  but i had a little guy come into my heart as those left his name is spike.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That's terrible. There have been so many people on this site who have had sick mice sold to them. It's not right. I'm sorry for your loss and I hope Spike lives a long healthy life <3


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah i really dont understand somone that can sell you a sick mouse and know it but ill tell you what spike is a wheel running fool lol.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

:lol: It's good he's active. Mine love the wheel too... sometimes a little TOO much... *wakes up at 2 am and wraps towel around cage to muffle sound* :?!?!?! crazy mice.

But still, what kind of a person sells a mouse that will die in a few days.


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

Honestly i picked them up one morning and there were so many mites or what ever they were i was shocked and scared at the same time. I took them to the vet and they were to far gone to save i felt horrible like i failed them.Honestly i picked them up one morning and there were so many mites or what ever they were i was shocked and scared at the same time. I took them to the vet and they were to far gone to save i felt horrible like i failed them.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That's the worst part, because you felt like it was your fault when it wasn't. How old were they?


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

The guy told me two months they were both females  do you have a messager or anything maybe we could chat.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll PM you


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

i was told two months do you have a messager maybe we can chat


----------

